# Good high fiber food?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

My dogs all have good stools, but I've been giving them a spoonful of this every day because I had it from when Maizie swallowed foam pipe cover and was put on a high fiber diet: https://www.chewy.com/diggin-your-d...gclid=COSWt5nUq9ICFVBhfgodFHQB2w&gclsrc=aw.ds They love it and it works great!

ETA: They all eat Acana Heritage Free Run Poultry.


----------

